# arrastrador de llama



## Huarmi

Hi, can anyone tell me what an *arrastrador de llama  *is??????????? It has something to do with electrical generators.  

Thanks a million!

Huarmi


----------



## ctos

Puede ser el aparato mismo? (enlace)


----------



## Huarmi

No creo, es algun acessorio del generador electrica.  Viene como parte de una lista del equipo que se necesita para la respuesta ante una emergencia, necesita una generador electrica (arrastrador de llama, etc.)

Alguna idea?

Gracias,
Huarmi


----------



## Mei

No se me ocurre nada....  Arrastrador de llama??!!

Mei


----------



## Snoop Puss

Huarmi,
I've just had a look on Google for generators and flames. One thing that crops up a lot is "flame arrester". Is it possible the document you're working from is a poor translation into Spanish of an English original? Look up generator and "flame arrester" in Google and see if you think that's what it is. If you add some of the other terms from the list, that might help as well.
Good luck.


----------



## aurilla

I found this online: Generador de energía eléctrica (*arrastrador de llama*, *...  *


----------



## Huarmi

Thanks everyone, aurilla, I found the same document with arrastrador de llama and it's amazingly similar to the one I'm working on.  It may very well be a poor translation into Spanish, and now I'm trying to put it back into English.  

Flame arrester certainly does come up a lot in the context, especially in documents about mining regulations and electrical generators.  That could very well and most likely be what is meant.  I think I may have to break down and ask the owner of the document if that's what it is. 

Thanks to everyone for responding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is an amazing tool!  

Thanks,
Huarmi


----------



## aurilla

Huarmi said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, aurilla, I found the same document with arrastrador de llama and it's amazingly similar to the one I'm working on. It may very well be a poor translation into Spanish, and now I'm trying to put it back into English.
> 
> Flame arrester certainly does come up a lot in the context, especially in documents about mining regulations and electrical generators. That could very well and most likely be what is meant. I think I may have to break down and ask the owner of the document if that's what it is.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for responding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is an amazing tool!
> 
> Thanks,
> Huarmi


 

If that's the case, then it might well be a power generator.


----------



## DaleC

Here's a Web site for you: Technical English - Spanish Vocabulary, http://sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/index.htm 
Sometimes (like this time), it just gives lots of choices with no guidance as to the best. Maybe somebody can find on the Web a Spanish to English counterpart. 

 Who produced this document; was it a business or a government agency in the *US*? Arrasar is the wrong word, it's cognate to "raze". 



			
				Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Huarmi,
> I've just had a look on Google for generators and flames. One thing that crops up a lot is "flame arrester". Is it possible the document you're working from is a poor translation into Spanish of an English original? Look up generator and "flame arrester" in Google and see if you think that's what it is. If you add some of the other terms from the list, that might help as well.
> Good luck.


 A variant is "flame suppressor". Google <"flame arrester" generator> 

US Dept of Transportation, United States Coast Guard 
Boating Safety Circular 80: Don't Install Generator Sets on the Cheap 
http://www.uscgboating.org/recalls/pdfs/BSC80.pdf 
". . . The carburetor also needs a backfire flame arrester" (p. 1) 

Technical English - Spanish Vocabulary*...* *flame arrester*, dispositivo antirretroceso de llama, parallamas; *flame* bridge,  altar (caldera); *flame* cutter, soplete de corte; *flame* detector or *...*
www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/F/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(F8).htm -  Páginas similares 
Technical English - Spanish Vocabulary*...* parallamas; *flame arrester* , evitador de llama, extinguidor de llama; flyash  *arrester* , separador de cenizas de hulla; lightning *arrester* , parachispas, *...*
www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/A/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(A23).htm -  Páginas similares


----------



## Huarmi

Thanks everyone for your help, the technical dictionary link will be of tremendous help to me in the future!  I've looked around for things like that, especially geology dictionaries, but haven't had much luck. Thanks.  The nearest I can figure is that it was a poor translation into spanish.  The document was written by a small environmental consulting business.  But it's for a large project between two different governments so documents are constantly being translated back and forth.

Thanks again everyone!

Huarmi


----------

